# Help! Missing Serial Number on Farmall A



## sean1394 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm restoring an old Farmall A and can't find the serial number because the plate is missing. I did some research and I found that there is a casting number, but a lot of sites said that was not accurate. According to what I found the casting year was 1939, but the guy I bought it from thought it was between a 1945-1947. Is there any other way to find the exact year? I also found a few more numbers that matched the casting tag on the two front wheels. Heres all the tag numbers I found so far, 12/30/K, 11/25/K, and 10/03/K. The tractor also has a crank start and pto switch.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

A's were made 39-47.
Is there ID plate located left hand side on seat support?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There may be a serial number stamped into the block or head. There was on my Farmall H. If the engine is original, it should match the tractor serial number.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

*IH A's*

1939...501
1940...6744
1941...41500
1942...80739
1944...96390
1945...113218
1946...146700
1947...182964


----------



## sean1394 (Apr 15, 2012)

I checked all over and under the seat theres no numbers at all, and I havent tried the engine numbers yet. Is there a website where I can check the engine number or does the serial numbers Thomas sent me match it?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The serial number stamped into my Farmall H's block was the same as the number stamped on the Model/Serial number plate on the bell housing. I don't remember exactly where it was, but there was a small flat spot that it was stamped onto. The numbers Thomas posted are the starting serial numbers for each year of production, ie a serial number of 100512 would be a 1945 tractor and a #7310 would be a 1940 tractor.


----------



## sean1394 (Apr 15, 2012)

The engine number is FAA 92930. It dosent match the serial numbers, but thank you guys for all your help this is really a great website.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The number you found is probably the serial number. My H's started with FAH. The first two letters mean "Farmall" and "Gasoline engine" if I remember correctly, with the last letter being the tractor's model. I'd say if the engine block is original, then you have found your serial number and it is a late 1942 model.


----------



## sean1394 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok thank you all for your help


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

No problem, have fun with it!


----------



## Robert_Atkinson (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi,

I was just wondering if you found the serial numbers for your Farmall A? I have exactly the same problem with the missing plate. I am restoring my fathers tractor and would be really interested in finding out the year it was originally made.

The only numbers I have found are:

12-9-K on the Engine block and 12-15-K on the transmition at the rear.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

I believe your casting number on your block and transmission would be for a 1941 The K is the year and would have been cast ion Dec the 9th etc. Hope this helps


----------



## Robert_Atkinson (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks very much. That's very helpful.


----------



## Harley d 19 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey there I'm also looking to Identify my step grandads model A tractor the serial number is F.A.A 134022


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Country Boy said:


> The number you found is probably the serial number. My H's started with FAH. The first two letters mean "Farmall" and "Gasoline engine" if I remember correctly, with the last letter being the tractor's model. I'd say if the engine block is original, then you have found your serial number and it is a late 1942 model.


Seems that Countryboy has provided some insight into the serial number configuration. Your number FAA would denote a *F*= _Farmall_ *F*=_Gasoline engine_, *A*=_Model A_. 

And according to Thomas' post below, it would put itas a 1945



Thomas said:


> *
> IH A's*
> 1939...501
> 1940...6744
> ...


Welcome to the forum!


----------

